# H: SM, books W: Skaven [UK]



## municipal (May 11, 2011)

Hi I'm looking to sell some stuff off to start an WOC army, so the list of stuff i have is: 

LOOKING FOR WOC STUFF NOW!


5 Devastators 
Command squad 
1 Normal bike 
1 scout bike ( started painting ) 
1 dreadnought ( painted to good standard ) 
3 Terminators 

The books i have are: 

SM Codex 


Looking for anything WOC
Pm with interest.


----------



## municipal (May 11, 2011)

Updated After A Long While.


----------

